
Petition: File charges against the 47 Senators in violation of the Logan Act - sirwolfgang
https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/file-charges-against-47-us-senators-violation-logan-act-attempting-undermine-nuclear-agreement/NKQnpJS9
======
cylinder
It's either treason or it's a felony under the Logan Act. Not both.

~~~
dragonwriter
Unauthorized negotiation with a foreign government is a violation of the Logan
Act.

Overt acts (including unauthorized negotiations) which provide aid and comfort
to enemies of the United States are treason.

The two categories are basically orthogonal; they aren't mutually exclusive.

------
inscrutablemike
How is notifying the Iranian government that Obama doesn't have the power to
make any deal without their approval a violation of the Logan act?

